# Fibro and IBS



## 21258 (Dec 13, 2005)

I have IBS (called spastic colon) when I was in my 20's and now in my 50's. I also have fibromyalgia. During and after a BM, I feel the movement as it passes through my colon and sometimes feel pinching cramps along the waistline (transverse colon). I know Fibro has to do with feeling muscle spasms, SO I was wondering if IBS is also a muscle spasm problem, which is the same as Fibro spasms.Do other people literally feel the movement of stool move through their colon? Do you feel a soreness of the colon muscle at times? Please post as I feel that I'm the only one with this malady.


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

Yes, I do feel it. And yes, I do believe that there are colon spasms just as Fibro pain spasms. It's so frustrating, isn't it? I hope you feel better.. and I hope they can figure out something to help people like us.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

I wonder if the pain of fibro is properly described as spasm...my fibro never lets up, whenever I move and even sometimes when I don't, I have this steady tearing pain.IBS, OTOH, smacks me with rolling pains which stop when the D has finished.Well, whatever, those of us who are "blessed" with both conditions are not blessed at all.


----------



## Janet Robinson (Sep 21, 2006)

I have IBS and fibro..having a serious flare up of fibro, got a new neuro doctor..up'd the meds.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by Janet Robinson:I have IBS and fibro..having a serious flare up of fibro, got a new neuro doctor..up'd the meds.


Janet, I would be grateful for the names of the meds, if you can share them. I've never found anything that worked, either for IBS or fibro. My fibro is flaring, too --- you definitely have my sympathy. Thanks for posting!Angie


----------



## 13990 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey all,The pain and cramps that come along with IBS have driven me batty!!! I have heard my friends complain about their stomach cramps when needing to pass stool; however, I know they are no where near the pain we with IBS go through with our cramps...Great website with some alternative remedies, advice, dietary advice, supplement advice, etc. for those with IBS, Fibro...Give it a look:www.jigsawhealth.comcheck out the information about the conditions...


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

I was diagnosed w/IBS some 7-8 yrs ago and it has slowly but steadily worsened. As the years have gone by, new and totally unrelated symtoms would appear....nothing seemed to connect w/anything else. At first I thought I had the worse case of menopause known to man because all my test came up w/nagative results. I was continualy pronounced a healthy woman w/the internal implosions (hotfalshes)from hell....thus the reason I thought it was meno. Well, finally, last fall I found a rheumatologist confirmed that I in fact had fibromyalgia. By this time, I had pretty well figured it out anyway but was quite a relief to finally know what my problem is.Yes, there is pain, pain and more pain...in the strangest places. And yes, IBS is something that goes along w/fibro. Most people w/fibro have IBS along w/many other problems. Since fibro is a neurostransmitter illness, it certainly has an adverse affect on IBS...the pain involved in the intestines, upper and lower and all the problems that are included in that. The constipation that comes from some of the fibro medications......Neurontin is a good one for the burning pain that you get on the feet, hands, face, mouth, tongue but too much of it will aggravate the gutt. Tramadol is good for the over-all body aches and so far for me doesn't seem to cause any bowel problems. For me, I am very careful about the meds I take for the simple reason most of them have terrible consequences on the gutt. Patients w/fibro usually need anti-depressants...well, anti-D's are notoriusly hard on the gutt....one of the side affects of anti-D's is constipation.Trying to find a workable combination takes a rocket scientist...which I am not nor can I afford to try them all or put my body thru all the trials and errors. This is a very frustrating and deblitating illness all the way around......and for the most part we look very healthy and most people are not very sympathetic because we don't "look" sick.....but we are suffering, are we not?????


----------



## pberry (May 19, 2007)

OMG..I didn't know there was anyone out there like me! I was doing research on IBS and found this site. I've spent hours reading the panels and I had no idea there are so many stuggling with the same issues.I was diagnosed with Fibro a year ago and now have a medicine regiment that helps me cope, but for the past 4 months, I have been having chronic diaherra. I have undergone multiple tests only for them now to suggest I have IBS. Stupid me, I knew in the back of my head that IBS can come along with Fibro, but I thought IBS meant constipation. Now I get it, but it just makes the acceptance more difficult. I'm back to the mental issue of having medical problems that the common person just doesn't understand and feeling like I AM mental. It's so hard because I don't look sick. And I'm tired of someone asking me how I feel because they know I'm struggling with all of this. I try to stay positive, but when you get sick every time you eat and your body just screams for relief, it is sometimes impossible to handle. Then the depression sets in. It's a vicous cycle. I want so bad for my body to cooperate. This had altered my life so much and it's so hard to have a fund time. Having what I'm told now is IBS, makes going out a dinner a hardship. I hate it!I'm relieved to know I can now talk to other's who really understand.


----------



## Janet Robinson (Sep 21, 2006)

Just read you post..Yes I have severe fibro, have since 1991, I take 55mgs of Elavil which just got up'd from 45mgs, and 2 mg's of valium ( which is a child's does) 4 times a day..Helps but has cheanged my life.. A great doctor at Jefferson University in Philadelphia helped me for many years he has now retired so I see a loval Neuro doctor..My [email protected] I can help anyoneI also take herbalife for good nutrtition.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

Janet Robinson said:


> Just read you post..Yes I have severe fibro, have since 1991, I take 55mgs of Elavil which just got up'd from 45mgs, and 2 mg's of valium ( which is a child's does) 4 times a day..Helps but has cheanged my life.. A great doctor at Jefferson University in Philadelphia helped me for many years he has now retired so I see a loval Neuro doctor..


Doesn't that much Elavil make you sleepy? Is that what you meant about "changed your life?"Angie in Texas, US


----------

